# Celiac Artery Stenting



## amym (Jul 2, 2014)

Please let me know if it's ok to code this as 37205, 75726, 75960?

DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE:  After informed consent was obtained, 
patient was brought to the Angiography suite and prepped 
according to sterile precautions.  After that, the right groin 
was infiltrated with 1% Lidocaine and acquisitions obtained 
using modified Seldinger method and a 5-French dilator sheath 
was placed in the right common femoral artery.  0.035 Storq wire 
was used and placed in the abdominal aorta.  A 5-French 
Omniflush catheter was placed in the abdominal aorta using the 
Storq wire.  The diagnostic images were obtained through the 
5-French Omniflush catheter.  The Storq wire was withdrawn and 
diagnostic shots were shot. 

The diagnostic shots revealed 90% stenosis of the celiac artery. 
The patient's gastric ulcer seen on the endoscopy.  Based on 
that, it was decided to go ahead and proceed with the 
intervention. 

The Omniflush catheter was withdrawn.  The 5-French sheath was 
replaced with a 7-French dilator sheath in the right common 
femoral artery.  A 7-French Launcher guide was used and placed 
in the ostium of the celiac artery, and the rest of the 
interventional study to described.  A 300 standard 014  BMW wire 
was used to cross the region and parked in the distal vessel.  4 
x 12 coronary balloon, Monorail compliant balloon, was used to 
dilate the region with poor angiographic results.  Subsequently, 
it was decided to proceed with the stenting of the lesion.  The 
lesion was stented using a 0.014 Paramount stent system, 5 x 14 
paramount mini DPS balloon expandable stent.  The final shots 
revealed good angiographic results with good flow and no distal 
perforations.


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 2, 2014)

amym said:


> Please let me know if it's ok to code this as 37205, 75726, 75960?
> 
> DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE:  After informed consent was obtained,
> patient was brought to the Angiography suite and prepped
> ...



37205/75960 are invalid codes (deleted). You would need to use 37236. Also, the only diagnostic injection documented was performed in the aorta, so I woulld code 75625 instead of 75726.

HTH


----------

